# Help me to buy an UPS



## hafees (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi!

please suggeste me a good UPS with prices (600VA or more)


----------



## svenkat83 (Aug 3, 2004)

APC(American Power Conversion).
Its a huge hit my friend and its good too.Go for it.
Price is around Rs.3000.
My friend bought APC UPS for Rs.2850.I guess it was 500VA.


----------



## theraven (Aug 3, 2004)

yeah thats the 500VA
APC is the best if u want the best
its a lil expensive than other brands tho
i still suggest APC
peace of mind !


----------



## hafees (Aug 4, 2004)

But what about the prices of 600 VA or more. how do u rate the VGAURD UPS?


----------



## theraven (Aug 5, 2004)

600va starts from 5k as far as i know
as for vguard
never heard of it
if u do wanna go for anything but an APC then id suggest a microtek i think
im still not very sure as i wouldnt recommend anything but APC... no matter what components u have in ur comp .. atleast u can give it the best security


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

600va start from 1999-microtek + 2yrs warranty,they start around 1650.
800va(most probable) generic-3k


----------



## TheMask (Aug 5, 2004)

Powercom 600VA are supposedly good too. Infact, Powercom is the 2nd largest UPS company in the world. Next to APC. They have a 600VZ UPS in the sub-3k range. 

I wudnt suggest V-Guard UPS though. have heard some problems about them.


----------



## theraven (Aug 5, 2004)

600va that cheap ?
what prices did i check then ???
ill have to look it up
sorry abt that !


----------



## TheMask (Aug 5, 2004)

hey i am not totally sure.. will check tomorw and let u know


----------



## microcray (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey pal, dont think twice, APC 's the best. a bit costly tho.


----------



## microcray (Aug 7, 2004)

I bot my APC four years back and i havnt had a single problem. And Just recently my battery expired and I had to replace it. You wud have to replace the battery once in 4 years (i think). Thats all that goes  for  the maintenance.


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Aug 7, 2004)

well i hav had a tritonics UPS fer the last 4.5 yrs.. there's has been NO problem till date & it still provides 15min backup!so does that mean its better than APC??

if u r not buyiung APC  then there r only 2 companies: either Wipro Emerge or Numeric...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2004)

Numeric Digital 600 WA is also I m looking ot buy one from delhi, or u can also go for APC, but the backupdepends on your system specs


----------



## navneeth_snr (Aug 8, 2004)

My Friend uses APC & I too think its the best. But I have Emerge "UPS 500" and it is also a very good.


----------



## hafees (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks for so much responses!

Do APC have any model with rating of 600 VA or 700 VA?? I ve a 17 inch monitor and plans to upgrade to a 64 bit processor. So i need more power! Please specify the model number


----------



## theraven (Aug 8, 2004)

apc has 600 i think
but it has 650 for sure
then i think is 800
then is 1kva !!


----------



## Chyawanprash (Jan 30, 2006)

ya guys, i also need help buying ups. someone please give me money


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 3, 2006)

The iBall UPS is for 1700 @ Lami......its prettey decent if u just need it to overcome slight disruptions.......


----------



## Aanand (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought Numeric 600 plus, a 600 VA UPS four months back and i have some problem with it. The UPS reboots now and then during power failures and power fluctuations. But it works uninterruptedly if I turn off the switch in the wall socket. What could be the problem? Please help!
My System config: Cel 2.4, 512 MB RAM,2 HDDs- 160 GB Seagate, 8 GB Fujitsu, 2 DVD drives- LG DVD drive and Sony DVD RW, 17' LG flatron monitor.


----------



## janitha (Apr 16, 2006)

TheMask said:
			
		

> Powercom 600VA are supposedly good too. Infact, Powercom is the 2nd largest UPS company in the world. Next to APC. They have a 600VZ UPS in the sub-3k range.
> 
> I wudnt suggest V-Guard UPS though. have heard some problems about them.



Sometime back I bought Powercom 600VA for Rs.1900/ and it works fine. Another good brand is Liebert (Emerson) which costs slightly more but is even better. Both have input range from 140 volts and so are good for low voltage areas. And both carry 2 year warranty.

V.Prem Kumar


----------

